# Tails?



## Gight (Dec 27, 2009)

How many of you have tails?
If yes, did you make them? How?


----------



## chewie (Dec 27, 2009)

how do you makee your own tail lol


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I really want a tail but don't know where or how to make them ... =[


----------



## Gight (Dec 27, 2009)

First, Learn english. Second, look at the thread Shenzabo made.
Direct link http://www.matrices.net/makingtails.asp


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

I want a tail


----------



## Gight (Dec 27, 2009)

I do too.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

Gight said:


> First, Learn english. Second, look at the thread Shenzabo made.
> Direct link http://www.matrices.net/makingtails.asp


 
Me learn English... Wow.. seriously?


----------



## Gight (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry, that part was meant for chewie, I later edited it to give you the link.


----------



## Gight (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anybody know of another tutorial for tails?


----------



## FiligreePipit (Dec 27, 2009)

I have always wondered about a tail. As a newb, I'm kind like ehhhh its weird to have a tail just hanging down by your trousers. How do you sit???

But! as a potential lemur-cat-meerkat (my profile blurb doth state that I am not certain about a species yet), a tail might be important. Is that not one of the defining characteristics of a ring-TAILED lemur?


----------



## TigerBirl (Dec 27, 2009)

lol I have 3 tails, none included sewing. One is made by my fiancee nessa, she did this odd knot/braid thing with two strips of fabric. Another is strips of blue jean material braided together. And my third is long chain-crotcheted chains braided together. I also knifty knitted a few sets of ears (see pic?)


----------



## FiligreePipit (Dec 27, 2009)

Ears are cool. I've worn ears a lot.... even before I became interested in furry culture. 

I've got a pair of hard plastic ears, and several pairs of knitted ears that a friend made/I helped her with. 

If you'd like, TigerBirl, I can get you the pattern? they are rather square though. hehe  

I've heard of Knifty Knitting.... but what is it?


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Chewie reminds me of candy bars ^-^

Yummy.


----------



## TigerBirl (Dec 27, 2009)

ah I cannot knit for real. Only Knifty knit.
Knifty Knitting is knitting with a loom, and so it looks like you knit it, but really you are using a round (or rectangular) loom with a bunch of pegs to knit.


----------



## TigerBirl (Dec 27, 2009)

FiligreePipit said:


> I have always wondered about a tail. As a newb, I'm kind like ehhhh its weird to have a tail just hanging down by your trousers. How do you sit???
> 
> But! as a potential lemur-cat-meerkat (my profile blurb doth state that I am not certain about a species yet), a tail might be important. Is that not one of the defining characteristics of a ring-TAILED lemur?



Sitting? It becomes quite habitual to sweep the tail outta the way before you plant your butt down (especially if it is thick and made of denim) I wear mine everywhere (yes, I get looks, but hey! sometimes people ask and I can better inform them about furries).


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love to have a tail but I would most likely only where it around the house. But it would still be cool to have one nun the less


----------



## Conker (Dec 27, 2009)

No tail here. I've briefly entertained the thought, but aside from con wear I think they come off as kind of retarded :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm....3?

I have my dragon fur-suit tail, my blue and black Ottox tail, and then the Reservation tail on loan from Zeke.

I also have a sort of retired tiger striped tail. But I make tails so, it's easy for me to have one, or make new ones when it suits my fancy.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I kinda know how to finger weave with yarn...


----------



## torachi (Dec 27, 2009)

My first tail was made by buying the fabric @ walmart, then rolling it to desired thick/tightness, and sewing up. Simplicity at its finest.


----------



## Paws (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a bunch of tails for sale an I make custom tails if anyone's interested ^.^ click the black paw under my name


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Yus. It's huge, and fluffy.. and striped, and longer than me. Like my icon. :>>


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

Do they make non-clothing material tails, like rubber/latex tails? I so want a lizard/dragon one.


----------



## Lasolimu (Dec 28, 2009)

I currently have 2 tails, I made both of them myself starting from the matrices tutorial already linked. I have ordered the materials for my third tail which is going to essentially be scale maille because I am a dragon and dragons need scale tails.


----------



## fwarg (Dec 28, 2009)

i have no tails as of yet i cant afford to buy stuff for it or pay someone to do it for me but i do want them


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a tail. Bladespark (http://www.sparkcostumes.com) made it. I love it.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf made my tail. It's awesome, about three feet long and posable. Cute as sin.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

i have two real ones i got at medieval fair. I plan on making my own fake one, cause these two are taking quite a beating, and i dont really want them falling apart >.<
I cant find white fur in large quantities around here there, and i really cant order online, or my mother would ask, and i want to have as few questions from them as possible


----------



## kashaki (Dec 28, 2009)

I want a tail. I would try to make one, but it would be weird for a 19 year old guy to be making a tail.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

kashaki said:


> I want a tail. I would try to make one, but it would be weird for a 19 year old guy to be making a tail.



deeniiiall
XD no really
dear, there are 40 year old men who make full costumes, give in


----------



## kashaki (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> deeniiiall
> XD no really
> dear, there are 40 year old men who make full costumes, give in


I might. Would love to have one. Hmmmm? They are going on vacation in February. Ill make it then.


----------



## imdmb (Dec 29, 2009)

you know, i havent seen this kind of fur community since i was on my first fursite the last time, this thread has really renewed my faith in the ability for people with a common interest to come together in an open way without hassle or flame wars (real or on the net)
ok, on topic again
id love to have a tail, a nice swishy warm fuzzy thing attached to my butt


----------



## JackalTeeth (Dec 29, 2009)

I currently have two tails, with a third on the way.
-A custom fox tail to match my character Toxic's made by SignalFire, along with the suit's head.
-A tail I purchased from someone that was made by jill0r.
-And a husky tail that's currently in the making of my boyfriend's character, Ethan.


----------



## TigerBirl (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd love to have a furry tail instead of my plain cloth ones but... the tiger has no money  lol. So i make do.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in a craphole right now but once I get a job, I'm thinking of making my own Wolf tail. I Know what shape I want and stuff to. I'm thinking 2 tails... 1. will just wag between my legs and then second one will be curled but not like a huskies.


----------



## TigerBirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah. plus like... where do you get blue fake fur with yellow stripes?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 30, 2009)

TigerBirl said:


> Yeah. plus like... where do you get blue fake fur with yellow stripes?



You don't. You get blue faux fur and a bit of yellow faux fur and you sow in stripes.


----------



## TigerBirl (Dec 30, 2009)

merf. If you knew my sewing skills.... lets leave it at that lol


----------



## Lasolimu (Dec 30, 2009)

TigerBirl said:


> merf. If you knew my sewing skills.... lets leave it at that lol



You don't need to be very good at sewing at all, I did a little bit of sewing about 8-9 years ago, than decided to make my own tail and it turned out pretty good. Of course stripes tend to complicated it a little bit, but it isn't to bad.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 30, 2009)

My friend made me a tail ^^ I'll be getting it at AnthroCon.


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have a tail but I want one oh so badly


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 30, 2009)

TigerBirl said:


> merf. If you knew my sewing skills.... lets leave it at that lol



Ah, I see. Making a regular cat tail is not hard for even someone with basic sewing skills. But sewing in stripes to make it look right is a little more advanced depending upon how you do it. It's not like you can paint them on with dye considering the colors you are looking at.

Which don't try that, painting it on. Certain colors don't receive dye well. Like gray for instance. The tail I am working on right now, has white underneath, gray top, and the gray is soaking up my black dye. Tomorrow the hatches get one last coat...and this time I have to change up the ratio a bit of dye and water.

But the kind of thing you want.. you would be working with a blue and trying to add a yellow I'm pretty certain your stripes will ether not turn out because the blue will absorb the color, or the color of the stripes will not be what you want. So don't try and dye it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 5, 2010)

I have one but I'm thinking of making a classic skunk tail.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 5, 2010)

Voted no, but its a matter of time.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone know where to get the fabric that looks like scales? I'd make one if I could find it at a good price.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

I have quite a few of them =n.n= and i made majority of them!


----------



## bearetic (Jan 8, 2010)

Conker said:


> No tail here. I've briefly entertained the thought, but aside from con wear I think they come off as kind of retarded :V



I used to think that, then I started getting compliments (mostly from girls). I'm sure there are people that think it's retarded, but they don't say anything, so I'm confident enough now to wear it out. Also, I come off as kind of retarded anyway, so why not complete the look. :V



Lasolimu said:


> I currently have 2 tails, I made both of them myself starting from the matrices tutorial already linked. I have ordered the materials for my third tail which is going to essentially be scale maille because I am a dragon and dragons need scale tails.



A scale mail tail? Sweet.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 8, 2010)

Not yet. I will eventually. First I need a job. haha


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll have my tail when my fullsuit is finished. Kinda hard to have a stub dobie tail and nothing else...


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 9, 2010)

I ought to remake my tail. The one I have right now is understuffed and WAY too small.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

kashaki said:


> I want a tail. I would try to make one, but it would be weird for a 19 year old guy to be making a tail.





ChickO'Dee said:


> deeniiiall
> XD no really
> dear, there are 40 year old men who make full costumes, give in



There are also 21 year old men who want a tail, a Fox tail. But won't really do that until I can find other furrys around me, Just sucks that there does not seem to be many Ozzie furrys. Not that I'v really had a chance to find any yet as I'v only been pursue my furrynes for about a day.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Tails are f***ing awesome


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jan 10, 2010)

I have two. both handmade myself. I love them to death. Don't get many odd looks though. people where i live don't mind seeing a girl walking around with a random tail on. Then again people don't really care in my town.


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 12, 2010)

I would love a tiger tail, but it would look really weird in my little town if I came to school in a tail.


----------



## Bir (Jan 15, 2010)

I have SO MANY tails. I probably can't even count them. Some are real, some are fake.. I have a tutorial on how to make tails, if anyone cares.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Dogbreath3721 said:


> I would love a tiger tail, but it would look really weird in my little town if I came to school in a tail.



I just meet the only guy in school with a huge wolf tail. I cant believe i never saw him for the past 3 school years. Wears it each day.


----------



## Bir (Jan 16, 2010)

quayza said:


> I just meet the only guy in school with a huge wolf tail. I cant believe i never saw him for the past 3 school years. Wears it each day.



That's cool X3

In our high school, if someone wore a tail everyone knew you were wearing a tail XD


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 16, 2010)

i have 2 and i made them both


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> i have 2 and i made them both



How did you make them?


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 17, 2010)

I have three so far 1 black cat tail one cow tail and a cheshire cat tail planing on making my snow leopard tail soon and one of Bir's yarn tails cuz I love yarn lol


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> I have three so far 1 black cat tail one cow tail and a cheshire cat tail planing on making my snow leopard tail soon and one of Bir's yarn tails cuz I love yarn lol




;D That makes me happy!!


----------



## augustamars (Jan 17, 2010)

I have my handmade mousetail. With carved foam rubber hang on two wires inthere.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

The more I think of it, the more I start to wonder if art school would be the perfect place to wear a tail, lol! I might try it one of these days =3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> The more I think of it, the more I start to wonder if art school would be the perfect place to wear a tail, lol! I might try it one of these days =3



Well, people would draw you with that tail. but might add the title "FAGGOT".
But you should try, because that is a furry magnet - "Hey, why are you wearing a tail? Don't tell me your a furry?! *murrpurr* I am a furry too!".
Tails are cute.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Well, people would draw you with that tail. but might add the title "FAGGOT".
> But you should try, because that is a furry magnet - "Hey, why are you wearing a tail? Don't tell me your a furry?! *murrpurr* I am a furry too!".
> Tails are cute.



I wear mine to school sometimes. Nobody really cares, anyone who says something is like "fucking lesbo"

Which.... wearing a tail makes me a lesbian? XD

But yeah, I don't really care much. It's fun, and it's always nice to tell someone a little bit about what animal it is, if it's real I ask everyone to touch it, if it's fake I tell them how I made it and how, if they decide they want one, they should make one instead of buying a real one so they don't continue fur farms and all that jazz.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I wear mine to school sometimes. Nobody really cares, anyone who says something is like "fucking lesbo"
> 
> Which.... wearing a tail makes me a lesbian? XD
> 
> But yeah, I don't really care much. It's fun, and it's always nice to tell someone a little bit about what animal it is, if it's real I ask everyone to touch it, if it's fake I tell them how I made it and how, if they decide they want one, they should make one instead of buying a real one so they don't continue fur farms and all that jazz.



I got sick of people calling other people "HOMO" "GAY" "LESBO" "FAG" for being either retarted or misunderstood.
Wearing a tail doesn't make you lesbian, it makes you cuter, cooler and nicer.
It also makes you an information source of certain things.
Also, making people touch the real tail is nice, and explaining how you made the fake one is also an interesting option to spend 15 minutes.
If they decide they want one, doesn't that make them furry or semilight purrmeshes? 
That is true they don't need a real tail if they are not used to fake ones.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I got sick of people calling other people "HOMO" "GAY" "LESBO" "FAG" for being either retarted or misunderstood.
> Wearing a tail doesn't make you lesbian, it makes you cuter, cooler and nicer.
> It also makes you an information source of certain things.
> Also, making people touch the real tail is nice, and explaining how you made the fake one is also an interesting option to spend 15 minutes.
> ...



Yeah ^^

But oh man, I got in trouble once. Someone asked me if they could touch the tail (I was wearing a real one that day) and they did, and asked if it was real. I of course said yes, and that person literally screamed and yelled that I wore corpses and was some kind of freak that worshipped Satan XD


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 17, 2010)

Blue tiger tail, wear it when I'm out with my furry friends. Don't get a lot of fuss, but I do get some questions. The anime nekos like it, but I'm iffy about being open even with other people who wear animal accessories in public about why I wear it. I just tell them a friend made it for me because I like tigers.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Yeah ^^
> 
> But oh man, I got in trouble once. Someone asked me if they could touch the tail (I was wearing a real one that day) and they did, and asked if it was real. I of course said yes, and that person literally screamed and yelled that I wore corpses and was some kind of freak that worshipped Satan XD



Yes, but that's not like you took an animal and cut off it's tail when it was alive.
Wearing corposes.... well wearing penis or hands of a dead man is sick, but a tail is cute, how can they involve satan with it?
Also, satan isn't so bad.
You could say you are that animal demon and you came to hunt that person.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Blue tiger tail, wear it when I'm out with my furry friends. Don't get a lot of fuss, but I do get some questions. The anime nekos like it, but I'm iffy about being open even with other people who wear animal accessories in public about why I wear it. I just tell them a friend made it for me because I like tigers.



Anime nekos? wth do you mean, anime is not happening real time.
If I were to ever meet you with other people that wear tails and other accessories, I would automatically say "MOE MOE" - "TUUUUUUUN", because that's a big laugh and it also means you are cute and perky.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

I hate this waiting period. Can't get my tail till AnthroCon.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:
			
		

> I hate this waiting period. Can't get my tail till AnthroCon.



Why? : / Are you waiting for a specific vendor, or did you buy from someone who's going to meet you there?




			
				ArrLeashen said:
			
		

> Yes, but that's not like you took an animal and cut off it's tail when it was alive.
> Wearing corposes.... well wearing penis or hands of a dead man is sick, but a tail is cute, how can they involve satan with it?
> Also, satan isn't so bad.
> You could say you are that animal demon and you came to hunt that person.



xD Sometimes I like to hiss at people who say negative things to me.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Why? : / Are you waiting for a specific vendor, or did you buy from someone who's going to meet you there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Meeting a friend there. She made a tail for me of my sub-Fursona, Spetzz.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Meeting a friend there. She made a tail for me of my sub-Fursona, Spetzz.



Oh, that's cool! ^___^

When/Where is Anthrocon?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Why? : / Are you waiting for a specific vendor, or did you buy from someone who's going to meet you there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, very furry but also very cute.
If I have seen a thing like that I would remember that for years.
Where do you mainly get those hate comments anyway?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Oh, that's cool! ^___^
> 
> When/Where is Anthrocon?


 

She made it for free too! 

It's June 24-27th in Pittsburg Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

My GLORIOUS WOLF TAIL made from an old faux fur jacket I hunted down and slaughtered in a charity shop is pretty SEXY.

...
Nah, but I am quite proud of it and the shape. Only thing is attaching the belt hoops is quit-this-shit-hard because the fur is too thick at the top to sew by hand. I can't force a needle through.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> She made it for free too!
> 
> It's June 24-27th in Pittsburg Pennsylvania.



What do you even get to do in furcons?
I mean, don't they have tons of people in fursuits, weird people in fursuits, pediphiles in pedobearsuits and more weirds with classic furry clothing and a man that says random furry stuff and how furries are good and aidingthe society?


I was at an anime con and I am sure for an anime con it was the best thing ever, I got to see tons of cosplays, lewd jokes, fagcarmelldancen, walkon, mascrade, fandubs and the flag of the anime community I am in.
I am now moving between FAF and that community, but mostly here because only here I have cute murrpurrmeshes.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Again, very furry but also very cute.
> If I have seen a thing like that I would remember that for years.
> Where do you mainly get those hate comments anyway?



School, and in Walmart. xD



> She made it for free too! :grin:
> 
> It's June 24-27th in Pittsburg Pennsylvania.



Gosh. I know I won't make it. I'm all the way in Illinois. Oh well xD


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> School, and in Walmart. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh. I know I won't make it. I'm all the way in Illinois. Oh well xD


 

I'm in Connecticut, so I'll be needing to catch a ride >.<*


It'll be my first ever Con. I wanna attend ConnectiCon & FurFright this year too. ComicCon is my dream Con besides AnthroCon.


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> My GLORIOUS WOLF TAIL made from an old faux fur jacket I hunted down and slaughtered in a charity shop is pretty SEXY.
> 
> ...
> Nah, but I am quite proud of it and the shape. Only thing is attaching the belt hoops is quit-this-shit-hard because the fur is too thick at the top to sew by hand. I can't force a needle through.



Oh gosh. That has to suck. : /

You could try using a phillips screwdriver and a hammer to drive a hole through the top of it. If it's thick, it shouldn't rip or anything. 

What color is your tail? ;D


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

My own Spetzz tail is Midnight Purple, my 2nd fave color ^^


Also, AnthroCon is the world's biggest Furry Con. The theme this year is Modern StoneAge Furries.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Anime nekos? wth do you mean, anime is not happening real time.
> If I were to ever meet you with other people that wear tails and other accessories, I would automatically say "MOE MOE" - "TUUUUUUUN", because that's a big laugh and it also means you are cute and perky.


Around town there's a group of people who call themselves nekos, and they wear these hats with cat ears on them everywhere. Sometimes they even play at being cats, but they're with the anime fandom, not the furry fandom.

And.. what? x3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Around town there's a group of people who call themselves nekos, and they wear these hats with cat ears on them everywhere. Sometimes they even play at being cats, but they're with the anime fandom, not the furry fandom.
> 
> And.. what? x3


 

Nekos & Inus are cool to a point. But I mostly hate them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Oh gosh. That has to suck. : /
> 
> You could try using a phillips screwdriver and a hammer to drive a hole through the top of it. If it's thick, it shouldn't rip or anything.
> 
> What color is your tail? ;D



Brown with a hint of white mixed in. It was a good find.

Your idea sounds...MANLY. I should just make one hole, I guess. I can use a clip or something. :3


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Brown with a hint of white mixed in. It was a good find.
> 
> Your idea sounds...MANLY. I should just make one hole, I guess. I can use a clip or something. :3



XD I spend a lot of time working with tools. 

And yes! Or, you could always buy one of those things that people usually put on their keys so they can easily attach/detach from their belt loops. Those are like... under five dollars, I think.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> School, and in Walmart. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh. I know I won't make it. I'm all the way in Illinois. Oh well xD



School!
That is also very dangerous, young people like that tend to get naughty when they see tails, either by throwing lame comments like "House pet inbound, DA" or by sniffing it like idiots. 
I never knew what is Walmart, for some reason.
Maybe because..... the only Walmart I know there is is all the way in america and that's more than 4000 kilometers away!1!

Then the chances I'll be at a furcon will be very small any soon.
Because it's far, it's so very useless to go that much for a CON, I will probably won't recognize nobody and I won't have fun, I mean what would I even do there? I am a friggin Jackassed weaboo.




BlueberriHusky said:


> Around town there's a group of people who call themselves nekos, and they wear these hats with cat ears on them everywhere. Sometimes they even play at being cats, but they're with the anime fandom, not the furry fandom.
> 
> And.. what? x3



Again, they are kind of sick.
But further more, not only I know these kind of people, I also seen them, talked to them and had fun with them.
They were all animemanga freaks I know, in a con with about 1000 weaboos, or more.
But I have seen only one guy with cat ears, and he was like very fagola and cat like.
He reminded me one of my friends that I have never seen ~


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Then the chances I'll be at a furcon will be very small any soon.
> Because it's far, it's so very useless to go that much for a CON, I will probably won't recognize nobody and I won't have fun, I mean what would I even do there? I am a friggin Jackassed weaboo.


 

I wanna attend a few Therian Gatherings in my life too, not just Fur & Anime/Manga Cons.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I wanna attend a few Therian Gatherings in my life too, not just Fur & Anime/Manga Cons.



I want to attend the most kinds of cons ever, but that will mean no water for me.
I am off until tommorow's 7;00 AM.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I want to attend the most kinds of cons ever, but that will mean no water for me.
> I am off until tommorow's 7;00 AM.


 

I refuse to attend those Robot Cons. Sorry, I just don't like that shit.


Buh bye~


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 19, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I'm in Connecticut, so I'll be needing to catch a ride >.<*
> 
> 
> It'll be my first ever Con. I wanna attend ConnectiCon & FurFright this year too. ComicCon is my dream Con besides AnthroCon.


 

which ComicCon? the one in San Diego?


----------



## Terrapin (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok I have a tail question.. As an unusual species, I wonder how one would craft a pangolin tail. Their scales are made of overlapping pentagonal shaped keratin (like our fingernails, only harder and more durable). What the heck would I use, and how would I link them together? I mean, I suppose I could do scale mail, but that would be extremely heavy and uncomfortable.

Edit: I am aware I can just use fabric (which I'll probably settle on), but I am wondering about how you'd make a more realistic style tail.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 19, 2010)

Terrapin said:


> Ok I have a tail question.. As an unusual species, I wonder how one would craft a pangolin tail. Their scales are made of overlapping pentagonal shaped keratin (like our fingernails, only harder and more durable). What the heck would I use, and how would I link them together? I mean, I suppose I could do scale mail, but that would be extremely heavy and uncomfortable.
> 
> Edit: I am aware I can just use fabric (which I'll probably settle on), but I am wondering about how you'd make a more realistic style tail.



Well my first thought if you don't mind it being rather fixed in shape is to layer together something like fun-foam using hot-glue to create the hard shape. I do that for parts of my dragon costume that should be scale-like, plate-like, and hard-like.

Then you might be able to paint over it with something but I don't know what.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

My tiger tail was just stuffed so the wire wouldn't break.. 

But I'm thinking of making one with a wire soon.


----------



## Bir (Jan 19, 2010)

Terrapin said:


> Ok I have a tail question.. As an unusual species, I wonder how one would craft a pangolin tail. Their scales are made of overlapping pentagonal shaped keratin (like our fingernails, only harder and more durable). What the heck would I use, and how would I link them together? I mean, I suppose I could do scale mail, but that would be extremely heavy and uncomfortable.
> 
> Edit: I am aware I can just use fabric (which I'll probably settle on), but I am wondering about how you'd make a more realistic style tail.



I have a suggestion for your tail.

First, find a base. You can probably just get a big piece of soft foam and cut it.

Find a sheet of plastic (Not stiff) or rubber (Not easy to tear).

Cut the sheet into the shapes. Here's what you can do with them:

1. Hot glue/Wood glue/Super glue them together like layers.

Then, paint them! ^_^

If you can't find a sheet of plastic or rubber, you could use duck tape, sheet metal, cardboard, or even cutouts of fabric (or even canvas.) There's even this really cool way to make stuff if you have a lot of hot glue:

Buy the color glue sticks you'll need. Simply get some wax paper and make each of the scales. The glue hardens within a couple of minutes. Glue is not only used for keeping things together, lol! ^^

Um, what else can you do... Hm... Oh. I know! You could buy a ton of trading cards from a pawn shop and cut them into scales, and paint them. *shrugs* They're nice and durable. 

What else, what else...


Well, that's about all I can think of. If I think of any more, I'll be sure to PM you. ^^


----------



## Bir (Jan 19, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> My tiger tail was just stuffed so the wire wouldn't break..
> 
> But I'm thinking of making one with a wire soon.




*Points to my tail tutorial* xD

Has no wire, but yeah. *shrugs*


----------



## Bir (Jan 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well my first thought if you don't mind it being rather fixed in shape is to layer together something like fun-foam using hot-glue to create the hard shape. I do that for parts of my dragon costume that should be scale-like, plate-like, and hard-like.
> 
> Then you might be able to paint over it with something but I don't know what.



Oh, I'm sorry! I should have read all of the posts before I decided to reply. If I had known someone else had mentioned the hot glue method, I wouldn't have said anything XP But anyways, yah ;3


----------



## Terrapin (Jan 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> I have a suggestion for your tail.
> 
> First, find a base. You can probably just get a big piece of soft foam and cut it.
> 
> ...



Ah, brilliant! I'll work with one or more of these ideas


----------



## Bir (Jan 21, 2010)

Terrapin said:


> Ah, brilliant! I'll work with one or more of these ideas



Yay! I love when people use my advice, it makes me feel smart. xD


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

No tail, but i want one!


----------



## nolifirecat (Jan 22, 2010)

I have two tails, and one in the works. One is actual fur from a renfaire, the other is a black white and pink deer(or bunny since it came out wider than i expected) tail.

I made it through trial and error. I designed my top, cut and stitched it then went through five or six paper mock-ups to figure out my pattern to give the bottom of the tail the dimension I wanted. It came out quite cute if I do say so myself. ^.^ Hopefully pics tomorow on my DA and mainsite gallery. my next will likely be something foxy or feline. I have my fur, but haven't decided.


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have one, but I want one. Would be rather suspicious to my parents that I'm wanting to make a tail instead of a new paintball gun, seeing as they don't know I'm a furry. Then again, they may not even know what furries are


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't have one, but I want one. Would be rather suspicious to my parents that I'm wanting to make a tail instead of a new paintball gun, seeing as they don't know I'm a furry. Then again, they may not even know what furries are



Get the paintball gun.


----------



## Iko (Jan 24, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I really want a tail but don't know where or how to make them ... =[


 you can simply make high quality tails out of yarn


----------



## Iko (Jan 24, 2010)

Gight said:


> Does anybody know of another tutorial for tails?


 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3277449/


----------



## Bir (Jan 24, 2010)

Iko said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3277449/




*jumps up and down* That's my tutorial! *squeals with glee* xD

I feel so... so famous.


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Get the paintball gun.



bah. I just built the one in my avi.

I still don't get why I want to wear a tail around, but I want one none the less


----------



## FellHarbor (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a tail. It's a faux fur cat tail w/ white, brown, and black in layers, sorta. very purr-ty. ^~^ A friend of my sister's made it for me, but one day I'd like to make my own.

A long time ago, I crocheted some lion tails for a "Lion King" musical my sister, cousins, and I did. XD



SugarMental said:


> Yus. It's huge, and fluffy.. and striped, and longer than me. Like my icon. :>>


Awwa, it must be so cute!


----------



## Nylak (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a tail.  

Not an otter tail, though, it's a coyote tail.  Like actual coyote tail.  Which was easy to "make," since all I had to do was debone and tan it.  xD


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a fox tail my girlfriend bought me at a anime convention a while back. I would wear it more but it got damaged during my move from PA to NJ but when I fix it I'll deff be wearing it more.


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have a tail.
> 
> Not an otter tail, though, it's a coyote tail.  Like actual coyote tail.  Which was easy to "make," since all I had to do was debone and tan it.  xD



Deboning a tail seems hard... hard enough to debone a fish when i'm cooking


----------

